# Sig Op QL4 Package...



## MOOXE (13 Oct 2006)

I am looking for the official or unofficial (aka OJT) QL4 package. For years now rumours have spread that there is no package, however some units still do hand them out and ensure they are completed. 

Do we or do we not have one? Is there any official messages stating either answer? And finally... whos got one they can share?


----------



## Canadian Sig (14 Oct 2006)

I've yet to see one in Pet (at least not at 2 Sigs). Guys just put their QL4 badge up when they get their hook.


----------



## buzgo (14 Oct 2006)

We had one in 1998 at HQ & Sigs. Died off pretty quickly after TCCCS came out.


----------



## MOOXE (15 Oct 2006)

I did one in 2000 at 1  HQ&Sigs. I really wonder why it died out. TCCCS only made a portion of it obsolete. Theres still antenna construction, radio relay, inmarsat... not to mention all the TCCCS stuff that could be inserted.


----------



## chrisf (15 Oct 2006)

I vaguely remember seeing a lesson plan for a QL4 package... the only thing I remember on it though was SDS....there was other stuff, but that's all I remember.


----------



## Radop (22 Oct 2006)

A couple of us up in Pet when I was there tried to modify the QL 4 package but when we handed it in, the unit said it was not viable to use and that the branch did not want one.  Hopefully, it comes back.


----------



## D3V1L6 (15 Nov 2006)

There is no longer an official QL4 package.  The old one was discarded once TCCCS was implemented.  Why, you ask? well because just like the redios, all aspects of TCCCS where made to be modular, so if your gonna be in a radio relay, youll doo the radio relay course in Kingston...so on and so forth.  As far at the Microsoft office part of the QL4 package, who cares, I had to spend 8 weeks on my fives listening to someone teeling me how to use spellcheck in ppt, word and excel....  Pointless if you ask me.


----------



## JSR OP (19 Nov 2006)

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> There is no longer an official QL4 package.  The old one was discarded once TCCCS was implemented.  Why, you ask? well because just like the redios, all aspects of TCCCS where made to be modular, so if your gonna be in a radio relay, youll doo the radio relay course in Kingston...so on and so forth.  As far at the Microsoft office part of the QL4 package, who cares, I had to spend 8 weeks on my fives listening to someone teeling me how to use spellcheck in ppt, word and excel....  Pointless if you ask me.



Now, if someone could only teach you how to use the Spell Check on Army.ca!   ;D


----------



## D3V1L6 (20 Nov 2006)

If tats al the hinput yu hav, why even poste? How much pride do ppl hve in usin spelchek?

"Oooh oooh oooh look at me, I can hit the spellcheck button?".  Yeah makes you a real genius.  I typo'ed radio and do....wow I am so Illiterate.


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Nov 2006)

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> There is no longer an official QL4 package.  The old one was discarded once TCCCS was implemented.  Why, you ask? *well * because just like the *redios*, all aspects of TCCCS where made to be modular, so if *your * gonna be in a radio relay, *youll * *doo * the radio relay course in Kingston...so on and so forth.  As far at the Microsoft office part of the QL4 package, who cares, I had to spend 8 weeks on my fives listening to someone *teeling * me how to use spellcheck in ppt, word and excel....  Pointless if you ask me.



Hence the smile after his post. But if you want to get technical about it, see the bolding in the quote.


----------



## MOOXE (20 Nov 2006)

or look at the...


ZBM2 now out


----------



## JSR OP (22 Nov 2006)

A little defensive are we D3V1L6?  I hope I didn't hurt your feelings too much, afterall, it was a light hearted jab (with a smile I might add), not the bayonet in the back as you seem to take it.

Lighten up!

 ;D


----------



## Radop (30 Nov 2006)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> ZBM2 now out



Suprise anyone remembers that Mooxe


----------



## JSR OP (1 Dec 2006)

could it be a lot of time spent in a CommCen reading ACP 131?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2006)

So?  Would ACP 125 CANSUPP-1 (B) be considered bedtime reading?


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  Would ACP 125 CANSUPP-1 (B) be considered bedtime reading?



Only if you're having troubles sleeping, but I would highly reccomend ACP 117 for that.


----------



## JSR OP (1 Dec 2006)

ACP 117?!?!  Now that is one of my alltime favourites! We'd all sit around the ADDN printer, sipping our coffees and play "Name That RI"  Now that was good times!  How I miss those days! :'(  I does bring a tear to the eye...Ah the happy memories!  RCCBMUA!!, RCCPUVA!!, I would actually look forward to the new amendments to come out.  We would have thumb wars to decide who had the privilege to update that magnificent binder!  Happy Memories indeed!


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> ACP 117?!?!  Now that is one of my alltime favourites! We'd all sit around the ADDN printer, sipping our coffees and play "Name That RI"  Now that was good times!  How I miss those days! :'(  I does bring a tear to the eye...Ah the happy memories!  RCCBMUA!!, RCCPUVA!!, I would actually look forward to the new amendments to come out.  We would have thumb wars to decide who had the privilege to update that magnificent binder!  Happy Memories indeed!



You my friend are on some good stuff  

Come upstairs and share some with me  ;D


----------



## JSR OP (1 Dec 2006)

I am upstairs, on the other side of the building!


----------



## Radop (1 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> I am upstairs, on the other side of the building!



Aren't you there because of a ZBM2 while in 3 Sqn?  lol


----------



## JSR OP (3 Dec 2006)

Radop said:
			
		

> Aren't you there because of a ZBM2 while in 3 Sqn?  lol



...I cannot answer that remark on the grounds that I may incriminate myself....


----------

